# 5 gallon



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I got some glass cut. Sealed it up and built a little platform and a light mount. Made a built in sump area with maxi 1200 pump for return pump.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

nice job, looks good.


----------

